# Hello!



## Redstarfishy (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi! I hope everybody is doing well! While I’ve been writing on and off for a long time, there’s one particular story that has brought me here. I’ve been working on this one for probably 15 years now, though I’ve taken long breaks during that time. In the past year, I’ve come back to it again and want to finish it, but I know I will need help. Hopefully this forum will be able to help me. I’ve already looked around a bit and everybody seems nice and supportive.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi Redstarfishy! (Great name, by the way!) Imagine the satisfaction of finishing a 15 year long story. I'm rooting for you - and welcome!


----------



## Redstarfishy (Nov 4, 2020)

Yes, exactly! That’s why I’m determined to finish this story. I love the growth and changes that have happened in that time, and I think it would be great to finally finish this chapter of my main character’s lives. Thank you for the support!


----------



## LCLee (Nov 5, 2020)

Welcome...  My first novel was hand written quite a few years ago. I had the want, but not the skills back then. Hopefully yours is in better shape.


----------

